
FCC says broadband isn't telecommunications - pencilpup223
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/06/to-kill-net-neutrality-rules-fcc-says-broadband-isnt-telecommunications/
======
dv_dt
It's a good thing that all the packets are equal, except for the ones that are
more equal than others.

